# What are you listening to?



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 10, 2010)

Self-explanatory title is self-explanatory.

Don't hate on me if this has been done before, its just every forum _needs_ an ongoing music thread.

Be nice.

*Rise Against - Savior*


----------



## Michi (Jun 10, 2010)

GAGA!!! :D She's my obsession. However, I recently discovered the amazing music of Kerli.
And then there's Evanescence, which I consider the most epic band of all time.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Jun 10, 2010)

Dude, you do know that they had this before but it was deleted due to they thought it was spam, right?

(To keep on-topic though: Need You Now - Lady Antebellum)


----------



## Tailsy (Jun 10, 2010)

This has been locked before due to being spam. Sorry, but I'm going to have to lock it again. :(


----------

